# Happy 13th Birthday my dear Riley!



## RebelGSD

Happy 13th Birthday dear Riley! I cannot imagine a better and more handsome friend, protector and bed warmer - thank you for sharing your life with me 

A portrait of a gentleman from November. He is busy fostering little dogs these days


----------



## RebelGSD

Riley enjoys car rides and his cuz ball (photo from this morning)


----------



## GatorBytes

Riley - Happy Birthday!!!...You are one good looking senior, your people keep you in good shape


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you! He is such an awesome guy, he was a blood donor for many years and saved many lives by fostering and teaching bad girls some manners. Except for a bloat (which we caught on time) and the back problems, he has been perfectly healthy. So proud of my boy!


----------



## Nigel

Happy 13th Birthday Riley!


----------



## RebelGSD

We are looking for suggestions for appropriate ways to mark the big day  We started with a spicy italian pizza breakfast, a brand new cuz with a working squeaker


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Riley! Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## Heidigsd

*** Happy 13th Birthday Riley *** :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers

Awwww, happy birthday, beautiful sweet guy!
So glad you turned 13 and are still goin' happily!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Happy 13th birthday, handsome Riley!! Still livin' it up in your senior years!


----------



## Sunflowers

RebelGSD said:


> We are looking for suggestions for appropriate ways to mark the big day  We started with a spicy italian pizza breakfast, a brand new cuz with a working squeaker


I recommend a good doggie massage!:wub:


----------



## TommyB681

happy b-day Riley!!


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday: Riley!


----------



## Apoolutz

Awww,Happy Birthday!!!! Seniors are so sweet


----------



## Whiteshepherds

:cake::birthday:
Happy Birthday Riley!!! Kick back, grab the recliner and ask Mom or Dad for a steak.


----------



## BellaLuna

Happy Happy :birthday:


----------



## lemonadeicedtea

Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## Shade

Happy Birthday Riley!! :birthday:


----------



## readaboutdogs

Happy Birthday Riley! Love his face! Seniors rule!


----------



## RebelGSD

Riley thanks all his friends for the birthday wishes and the good ideas. We are planning a weeklong celebration, so a massage is definitely in it and a steak. Today he had a giant bone to work on along with the cuz that still squeaks. 
Riley is such an awesome man and he still thinks he is a puppy. I am so blessed with my boy


----------



## Jax08

Happy Birthday Riley!!!


----------



## GSD2

Happy Birthday to Riley! One idea I have to mark the occasion is to consider making Riley a member of the "13" club through the GSDCA. 13 Club Application


----------



## Fade2Black

Happy Birthday!!!!! Riley. Hope you have a bunch more....

Great looking guy. Looks younger then 13.....


----------

